# Albino Bettas



## nessabetta (Feb 26, 2016)

So I just found out that albino betta fish exist and started looking at pictures of them. Anyone know the characteristics of an albino betta?


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Blind, red eyes and completely colourless.

I had a partial albino pop up in one of my spawns once, he had red eyes and needed to be hand fed due to his blindness. 
He started off looking like a true albino, so I got a bit excited


But then he started to develop pigment


And then changed into the ugliest betta imaginable lol


The only reason they are so rare is because blind fish cant mate, which is a good thing IMO. A blind fish has a difficult life, no point trying to make them on purpose


----------

